# Ho fatto il compleanno?



## Piperita (16 Marzo 2017)

Sappiate che mi è appena spuntata la notifica di Buon Compleanno 
Credo di aver messo la data di compleanno di mia figlia ...e chi se lo ricorda....cmq non è il mio compleanno, l'ho fatto a Gennaio...so capricorno io:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sappiate che mi è appena spuntata la notifica di Buon Compleanno
> Credo di aver messo la data di compleanno di mia figlia ...e chi se lo ricorda....cmq non è il mio compleanno, l'ho fatto a Gennaio...so capricorno io:carneval:


Allora auguri a tua figlia e a te anche se in ritardo  :inlove:


----------



## Piperita (16 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora auguri a tua figlia e a te anche se in ritardo  :inlove:


Grazie


----------

